# Länge von MP3-Files wird falsch ausgelesen

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo!

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Problem, dass verschiedenste Mediaplayer (xmms, audacious, mplayer) die Länge von MP3-Files falsch auslesen/erkennen.

Entweder ist das Lied viel zu lang oder zu kurz. Es ist zwar nur ein Anzeige-Problem, aber es nervt dann doch schon etwas, zumal es leider inzwischen bei sehr vielen Liedern auftritt.

Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau, wann es mir das erste mal aufgefallen ist und was zu der Zeit upgedated/neu kompiliert wurde. Jedoch habe ich seitdem schon mal ganz xmms/audacious/mplayer (mit emerge -e) neu gebaut, wie auch zwischendurch sogar mein ganzes System. Leider keine Besserung.

Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9450_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Oct 2009 03:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles/"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/portage/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/overlays/xmms /usr/local/overlays/vbox"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.254/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X a52 aac acpi aim alsa amd64 amr asf audiofile avi bash-completion bmp bzip2 cairo cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt css cups curl custom-optimization dbus dirac dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode exif faac faad fame fbcondecor ffmpeg flac foomaticdb freetype fuse gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gpm gtk gtk2 iconv icq imagemagick imlib insecure-savers ipv6 java java6 javascript joystick jpeg lzo mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses new-login nls no_wxgtk1 nocd nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pango pdf perl pg-intdatetime png ppds quicktime readline rtc s3tc samba scanner schroedinger sdl session slang smp spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tga theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales vcd vdpau vorbis wxwindows x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1000 hp1005 hp1018 hp1020 hp1215 hp1500 hp1600 hp2600n hpp1005 hpp1006 hpp1007 hpp1008 hpp1505" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

